# 2 Grinder setup



## gyurmaember (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm thinking about to buy a 2nd grinder next to my Mahlkönig Vario, just because I'm a lazy b....ard. I mean keep one for my stronger coffees, an the 2nd one for the afternoon ones.

Is anyone has a setup with 2 grinders? What are the opinions about this idea?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Soon to be when my Niche arrives next month. I suspect there's quite a few forum members with a 2 grinder setup.

Makes sense to me although I guess it depends on which grinder(s) you have as something like the Niche is apparently easy to dial in back and forth so has probably done away with a multi grinder setup up many.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a 2 grinder setup but I use one for pourovers and one for espresso. Having 2 is great. How do you usually brew your coffee?


----------



## gyurmaember (Aug 30, 2016)

Only for espresso.

Playing with the idea, only because of the choice I gonna have with 2 grinders, and the convenience.


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

I do, for the convenience of not having to change grind settings between espresso and filter. It's not just convenience - at least with a stepless grinder it's hard to return to exactly the same position, and won't it cause more wear on the adjustment mechanism to switch twice a day?


----------



## gyurmaember (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm a step closer now to bite the bullet.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a Eureka Specialita for my espresso and a cheap delonghi for pour over, can't be bothered to dial in every time I switch brews.

I've just done the delonghi hack to grind coarser, which is the opposite to this video :-


----------

